
Turbines for sale - SQL2219
http://www.jetcatusa.com/rc-turbines/turbines/
======
jacobmarble
These are sometimes used in radio-controlled helicopters (different brand in
these links):
[http://www.bergenrc.com/44Magnum.php](http://www.bergenrc.com/44Magnum.php)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IullKKtZl4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IullKKtZl4M)

------
mhandley
Now be honest, who else was doing the calculations to see how many P200's
you'd need to build a jetpack?

~~~
rorosaurus
Guilty! I wonder if these types of turbines are what Yves Rossy and others use
in their jet-packs. It looks similar!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yves_Rossy#Jet-
pack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yves_Rossy#Jet-pack)

